# A thread to consolidate all Holiday/Boxing Week deals on aquariums/saltwater related?



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Just like the title says, maybe someone can make a thread and we can contribute ads/flyers together so we all save some money during the holidays.?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52057&highlight=Flyer

Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting our ad Matt, we have more then this on sale throughout as well, check out our Facebook as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

sea u marine xmas week sales:
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know if reef crystals 200g box will be on sale?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

cerebrous said:


> Anyone know if reef crystals 200g box will be on sale?


Yes. We will have it @ $39.99/box.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Yes. We will have it @ $39.99/box.


Is there a rebate we have to mail in, limit per customer?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

No I believe they are offering that straight up. 

No stupid mail in rebate. 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Yes. We will have it @ $39.99/box.


When does the sale run, and what are your holiday store hours?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

uniboob said:


> Is there a rebate we have to mail in, limit per customer?


No mail in rebate. Instant savings.



zenafish said:


> When does the sale run, and what are your holiday store hours?


Our boxing day sale will be on from Dec 26th - Dec 29th but I doubt quantities will last that long. 

There is a possibility that we will bring in another skid of salt on the 27th.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am so there Dan and Isabelle. My problem is that I was going to bead to SUM first for their sale but if you guys are having an equally awesome sale I would totally go to your place first


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I am so there Dan and Isabelle. My problem is that I was going to bead to SUM first for their sale but if you guys are having an equally awesome sale I would totally go to your place first


We are just finalizing our boxing day flyer now.

I will post it up when its ready.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it ready yet???


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Here ya go!


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Nice price on the salt.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm guessing you guys are open at noon on Boxing Day?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> I'm guessing you guys are open at noon on Boxing Day?


That is correct.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Alt, get the coffee and the eggs ready. See you in the parking lot.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We would like to take the opportunity to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays,
I appreciate your business.

Starting the 26th of December at 11 a.m. the following will be on sale:
Reef Crystals 200g - $39.99
H20 Ocean - $65.99
Indo premium live rock - $5.70/Lb
Large Mexican Striped Turbo snails - $2.00
Every single coral in the store is drastically discounted from 30% to 60%,
We are pricing everything to move!!!!
We have been bringing corals in the last 15 days.
All Vertex will have 10% to 15% off, We wont be beat through out the year on Vertex, Now were making it a crazy sale!
Alpha cone skimmers in stock ready to go, most of the line in stock, 
At least 15 different skimmers in stock from different manufacturer's.
Radions, Mp40, Mp10, all in stock,
Digital Aquatics in stock ready to go!
CAD lights new 34G Mini in stock and reduced 20%
CAD lights 50G Artisan- $799
CAD lights 28G - $399
We will also be holding a draw from Dec 26th to Sun Dec 29th for the new CAD lights PLS - 150.
See review here:
http://www.3reef.com/forums/3reef-ra...l#.UrEBO_RDugs
Value of $300!!
Just our way of saying thanks!
Boxing week hours:
Thursday Dec 26th - 11 to 6
Friday Dec 27th - 11 to 8
Saturday Dec 28th - 11 to 6
Sunday Dec 29th - 11 to 5
Closed Monday
Tuesday Dec 31 - 11 to 3


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> FirStarting the 26th of December at 11 a.m. the following will be on sale:
> Reef Crystals 200g - $39.99
> H20 Ocean - $65.99
> Indo premium live rock - $5.70/Lb
> ...


Any sale on the MP10s and Radions?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

2 words: Road Trip.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Red I have a road trip going if you or someone else wants in


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Road Trip.....*

Thanks for the offer. It's very much appreciated. I'll probably be up early to give a hand to a few stores 

For those that haven't posted yet......

It's worth mentioning that AK should have a nice sale. Spoke with Daniel earlier this afternoon. I'll let him post when/if he feels it is appropriate.

R2O will have a pretty good BLOW OUT sale that's worth a look while you're on the Dundas Strip.

Canada Corals has some great eye candy as well. Trust me....you'll see some NICE eye candy.

Ken at SUM (as another member mentioned) will have his annual madness sale. He's loaded with fish. I picked up these 2 for a friend of mine....at PRE-Boxing Day pricing (no special treatment today; aside from his dry wit). They've been in his system for a while and are proven to be hardy  - A Golden Dwarf Moray Eel (reef safe) and an Ambon Scorpion Fish Still a GREAT price pre-Boxing Day.

Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R2O aquariums boxing week super sales
All coral no matter cost or size 40 dollar 2 for 70 3 for an incredible 90 dollars

All frags 10 bucks
All freshwater and saltwater fish 35 percent off!!!!!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

JLAquatics (Canadian Based) deals on their main site for 2 days:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Canada Corals have plenty more I/O Reef Crystals on sale for $35 plus 50% off on most corals....get them while they last.Location is almost corner of Dixie and Meyerside (SouthEast of Meyerside).


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Canada Corals have plenty more I/O Reef Crystals on sale for $35 plus 50% off on most corals....get them while they last.Location is almost corner of Dixie and Meyerside (SouthEast of Meyerside).


We sold out on salt in the first 20mins on boxing day but we got another shipment the following day.

I think everyone assumes we no longer have salt.

Our customers yesterday were pleasantly surprised to still get the deal. 

They will be on sale until Sunday Dec 29th.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....I'll drop by and pick some up for friends. I don't have a setup anymore......for now


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We noticed some customers being disappointed that we no longer have the 200g boxes and only the 160g buckets.

I did the math and the deal is almost identical.

200G Box @ $39.99+tx ($45.18) = $0.22 cents per gallon.

160G Bucket @ $34.99+tx ($39.53) = $0.24 cents per gallon.

I would pay the few extra cents per gallon for an empty bucket. They are so useful!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Dan,(CanadianCorals)

Following suggestions if it can work out. Why not you made a bulk deal with those who want to buy salt on boxing day.
In others words, people who want salt, pay you in advance prior xmas day as to how many boxes they want and you fix pick up dates.
These way both side benefit and we need not rush to get the salt, at the same time you can make a bulk order and need not restrict us to two piece per person. Pick up dates can be after boxing day.
Moreover, you will have better crowd control on boxing day, its only those interested in corals will be rushing in.
Above for future planning


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Also your corals either have 50% off or 0% off. Need to raise the 0% to something noticeable 
,


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

loonie said:


> Hi Dan,(CanadianCorals)
> 
> Following suggestions if it can work out. Why not you made a bulk deal with those who want to buy salt on boxing day.
> In others words, people who want salt, pay you in advance prior xmas day as to how many boxes they want and you fix pick up dates.
> ...


Kind of defeats the whole point of boxing day does it not? I see a lot of people complaining when certain stores have sales and they sell things in advance leaving the folks who made the effort to show up (and showed up extra early) leave empty handed.

I say that first come first serve is fair.. The early bird catches the worm so if you really want it you have to make the effort. Only perhaps limit the number of a particular door crasher one individual can buy at a time ... Which Canada Corals did.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes I'm with you about the whole "come early" idea. We went to four different stores to ensure that we got what we wanted and we showed up extra early to each one.

AK only had a handful of the ruby red dragonettes and I know 3 people who bought them due to them being early.

Dan and Isabelle did an amazing job with what they had and I will definitely be going back in the future. Just because some people came in late and didn't get salt doesn't mean you should be mad at them! This is a loss leader for them and they aren't really making money off the salt. It's more for you to come into the store and buy other things (and that's what I did) so please thank them for doing the salt purchase and if you didn't get some...show up earlier next time!

On that note...I think Canada Corals should do a summer sale as well possibly 
And if you need help with bagging coral give me a shout


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yes I'm with you about the whole "come early" idea. We went to four different stores to ensure that we got what we wanted and we showed up extra early to each one.
> 
> AK only had a handful of the ruby red dragonettes and I know 3 people who bought them due to them being early.
> 
> ...


Yep win some and you loose some but in the end you just need to acknowledge that quantities are limited. I bought all my stuff in the pre christmas sales for the same discounted prices as the boxing day ones. I woke up early Thursday, but decided that I'd just take it easy instead.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Fury165 and I was at Ak on 24th and we both got the red ruby dragonet. On boxing day, the price after discount and tax for this same fish was even higher


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We absolutely love hearing feedback!

It’s a good idea to have pre-orders, however our suppliers only allow us to put these dry goods on sale starting on boxing day. 

Next year however we will be a lot more organized so people don’t have to rush and/or carry buckets of salt around and still be able to purchase corals and fish. We’ll have extra cash registers and more staff bagging.

We learned so much from this experience. We already have plans in place for next year with even more deals.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> On that note...I think Canada Corals should do a summer sale as well possibly


I think a summer sale would be an excellent idea and would like to see H2O Reef Salt be on sale this summer plus corals....I'll be the first in line.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Went by today ...wow it is way to close to home lol..picked up some salt and a few corals 

Ran into a couple of members Sig it was nice to see you again and Red nice meeting you.

Very nice clean place, the service was awesome, I will definitely be back!!

I picked up in my opinion a awesome frogspawn frag (purple in colour)to go with the garden I have)

Thanks Canada Corals!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

moose said:


> Went by today ...wow it is way to close to home lol..picked up some salt and a few corals
> 
> Ran into a couple of members Sig it was nice to see you again and Red nice meeting you.
> 
> ...


We appreciate the feedback!

You are so welcome.


----------

